# Glass panels



## Reefology (Dec 23, 2014)

Wondering where the best place in west end to get 1/2 glass panels for diy aquarium? thanks


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

I personally never used them before but a friend did for some custom glass cuts...
http://www.castleglass.ca/
I use Canada Glass but their in North York.

...Ralph


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

What size tank are you planning?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefology (Dec 23, 2014)

I want a shallow tank with lots of surface area, something in the 150 range. was thinking 48" x 32" x 20". any ideas?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That sounds really nice. Compare prices for a 36" wide panel. Might be really close in price if you want it a bit wider

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Have you ever thought about building it with acrylic. 





...Ralph


----------

